# What would your pitbull's human accent be?



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

If your pitbull could speak, what would he/she sound like?

Mafia Boss/Princess?

Mexican Homeboy/Homegirl?

Biker Dude/Chick?

*******?

Squeeky High Pitched?

Ghetto Thug?

Sweet All _ American Boy/Girl?

British High Class?

English Hoodlum?

Puerto Rican Playa/Princess?

Raspy Old Heavy Set Jazz Musician?

Irish?

Russian?

Latino Playboy?

Goofy?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia would sound like Dur pa dur dur duh LMAO He's the biggest goofis ever he'd probly sound like the sling blade Uh Huh.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Dosia would sound like Dur pa dur dur duh LMAO He's the biggest goofis ever he'd probly sound like the sling blade Uh Huh.


lol.. i meant to make it in a poll form... im a newb, sorry, check out my choices, its been edited.

nice panther, any picks of your dog?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

lol KG I love that new sig pic. Helena is a goof too... we always say her voice is "butters" from southpark... Oh Hamburgers!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> lol.. i meant to make it in a poll form... im a newb, sorry, check out my choices, its been edited.
> 
> nice panther, any picks of your dog?


:rofl::rofl: You crack me up. He's really a dog I swear lol here's a real good pic


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I think my red bitch would sound like Tina Fey and my blue dog would sound like Greased Up Def Guy.... If you don't know who they are, you gotta turn on a TV sometime. LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> I think my red bitch would sound like Tina Fey and my blue dog would sound like Greased Up Def Guy.... If you don't know who they are, you gotta turn on a TV sometime. LOL


OMG that's too funny. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> lol KG I love that new sig pic. Helena is a goof too... we always say her voice is "butters" from southpark... Oh Hamburgers!!


:goodpost::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I think China would speak very low and mellow. Meek would be play? PLAAAAAY?? lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> I think China would speak very low and mellow. Meek would be play? PLAAAAAY?? lol


Ah ha ha ha ha Like the cartoon dog  Cute


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Stage would talk like Michael Clarke Duncan hahahaha


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I I have to say is, Sylvester Stallone. Borderline retarded sounding.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG you guys crack me up. LMAO


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Ah ha ha ha ha Like the cartoon dog  Cute


yep "over the hedge" best part in the movie besides the squirrel on red bull lmao


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Southern for sure......

I'm southern born and bred and so are my dogs.

You know its bad when your southern accent is so bad that other southerns are asking you to talk just so they can hear you try to pronounce word!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

well, Riley would sound like Regina Hall (girl from scary movie NOT cindy but brenda)
and Peaches would sound like Timmy from south park! (she isnt the smartest dog)


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Kane would sound like Goofy, he sure does act doofy like him

Tink would sound like Paris Hilton, cause she stuck on herself to....lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Vendetta has a little girls voice but a huge vocabulary she is witty and sarcastic too.

DaVinci he is a just a sweet all american boy sometimes goofy cause boys are like that.

Mikado sounded like Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

My Zoe would so sound like a Southern Bell... She's always so girly and proper...LMAO


And Thor....whow. I think he would sound British.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Bob has the wizard of OZ voice, big and scarey. Bella sounds just like peewee herman!
"I meant to do that"


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Probably like a punk kid which is exactly what he is!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

deff a punk!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*Love those names*



MY MIKADO said:


> Vendetta has a little girls voice but a huge vocabulary she is witty and sarcastic too.
> 
> DaVinci he is a just a sweet all american boy sometimes goofy cause boys are like that.
> 
> Mikado sounded like Clint Eastwood.


... as well as how you put thought into it, thanks.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

lmao greased up def guy, thats funny.


'whoouull nevva caatch hhmmeee"


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

bam would sound like tommy chong on crak


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

ha ha ha aha you guys crack me up. Marley is too funny but tough guy if he had a voice he'd probly sound like Andrew Dice Clay.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I got my pup in the Bronx, so I always imagined her talking like a female Boricua(puerto Rican) from the Bx lol.


----------



## jrussell_88 (Nov 21, 2009)

my dog would definatley have a austrian accent similar too arnold schwartzenegger


----------



## jrussell_88 (Nov 21, 2009)

he usually doesnt talk too me for a while after hes been in trouble


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Mary Jane would sound like the "dude" in a lesbian relationship.

Sadies would sound like that little sweet girl who you think would be a push over till you mess with her, then it's on.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*Suspect*



jrussell_88 said:


> he usually doesnt talk too me for a while after hes been in trouble


yeah, he definitely looks suspect there.


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

o man my male would be sumtn like forrest gump cuz hes dumb as he can be but i love him...n my female would be the chick that thinks shes all that cuz she is the pup but you'd think shes the biggest dog out of the two lol. well shes the biggest until it starts raining or thundering outside then shes the first one inside lol...


----------

